# GT seatpost size



## deathgrip (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm ditching gears and building my steed into an old steel GT I grabbed on the cheap. Unfortunately I don't know seatpost size. 26.8 is too big, 25.4 is too small, and I can't find anybody with a seatpost in between there to try out. The frame's new enough to be 1-1/8 but old enough to have guides for canti brake routing. It's got to be either 26 or 26.4, anybody know? Thanks!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

deathgrip said:


> I'm ditching gears and building my steed into an old steel GT I grabbed on the cheap. Unfortunately I don't know seatpost size. 26.8 is too big, 25.4 is too small, and I can't find anybody with a seatpost in between there to try out. The frame's new enough to be 1-1/8 but old enough to have guides for canti brake routing. It's got to be either 26 or 26.4, anybody know? Thanks!


Mine is 26.6 (mid 90's Timberline). If a smaller seatpost has been used the frame might be squashed at the top of the seat tube so you might need to pry it open a little to get the right size.


----------



## mc68881rc (Mar 29, 2004)

*26.6 early 90's tequesta*

Pulled it and checked and it says 26.6.
It's a tough size to find


----------



## deathgrip (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Only .2mm smaller doesn't really seem like it would fit, but I'll pry the thing open a little and see what I can do. It's definitely a rough size to find, but I'm in college so all I can afford is the generic Kalloy one which comes in every imaginable size anyway. Can anybody else confirm 26.6 or know if any GTs were smaller? Thanks again.


----------



## maSSpayne (Jan 29, 2004)

I just converted a '98 AggreSSor and I put a 26.8 on it. I opened the seat tube up a wee bit and slid it in. No problem. Here's a pic....


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

deathgrip said:


> Thanks for the info. Only .2mm smaller doesn't really seem like it would fit, but I'll pry the thing open a little and see what I can do. It's definitely a rough size to find, but I'm in college so all I can afford is the generic Kalloy one which comes in every imaginable size anyway. Can anybody else confirm 26.6 or know if any GTs were smaller? Thanks again.


Mine's a Thomson so no help there I guess. I don't remember what size my first GT was. Your LBS might have a seatpost gauge,or just a set of inside calipers to measure it.


----------

